# Canele moulds



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I have canele moulds, but no good recipie for them. They are the old fashioned 16th of an inch tin lined copper sort, which are said to give a better crunch to the outside of the cake when preheated... I have tried a recipie or two off the net, but have not been able to make them like they were in France: Very small bubbles/fine texture, crispy shell and almost gooey/chewy intiroir.

Does anyone have a tried and true formula for canele Bordeaux?


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I use the one from Pierre Herme's La Patisserie de Pierre Herme.  They come out perfectly. 

I can post the formula for you if you'd like.

Nice molds by the way.  I paid over $250 for mine...they are just like yours and I only got six of them for the price.


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

> I can post the formula for you if you'd like.


Heck yeah! I don't have that book. I got Herme's Larousse chocolate encyclopedia - good stuff.

I only got 6 of them too, but I'd better not say what I payed for them...


----------



## marketdaycanele (Aug 6, 2010)

I found Clotilde's recipe a very good starting point. The molds should be brushed with beeswax and butter and then chilled before filling and baking.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

They're special 'cos they're so different.

I learned to make them when I briefly worked for a french Pastry Chef...they were a specialty from where he was from and if I remember correctly the batter does/needs to hold/mature so six could work for you.

I was alone in the kitchen with his recipe folders from 4am but was shy to record anything w/o his permission & then got made redundant on the phone!

Aaahh.... regrets!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

chefelle said:


> I use the one from Pierre Herme's La Patisserie de Pierre Herme. They come out perfectly.
> 
> I can post the formula for you if you'd like.
> 
> Nice molds by the way. I paid over $250 for mine...they are just like yours and I only got six of them for the price.


Chefelle,

Could you post your recipe please ?

..here is what my moulds look like, the heart shaped and shell ones I use alot.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

*Canneles *

_*Recipe from "La Patisserie de Pierre Herme"*_

500 cc (16 oz) milk

1 vanilla bean

On the previous day, split and scrape the vanilla bean and add the seeds and pod to the milk in a small saucepan. Bring mixture to the boil. Once boiled, remove from heat and allow cool. Cover and refrigerate overnight. Discard pod before use.

50 g of melted butter

250 g of sifted confectioner's sugar

2 egg yolks

2 eggs

100 g of sifted flour

15 g of dark rum

Mix all ingredients in the following order...first the confectioner's sugar follwed by the yolks and eggs, then the rum, the butter, the flour, and lastly the cold milk. Refrigerate for at least 24 hours before baking.

_Baking:_

Grease molds with butter mixed in equal parts with a fat for greasing pans or beeswax. Keep in a cool place....molds must be very cold before filling and baking. Fill them with the cannele mixture up to 1-2 cm from the brim. The preparation must be mixed again each time it is going to be used. When kept in a cool place it will last up to 3-4 days.

Bake in a convection oven at 180-190 C (350 F) for approximately 50 minutes. Unmold immediately. Eat once cool.

_Hints:_

The cannele does not keep and must be eaten the same day. The outside of the bun must be dark brown. It is said "when black, it's "baked". Sometimes the canneles will swell during baking, they should then be pricked with the point of a knife.

Happy baking!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Y'all are so lucky to own those pretty copper molds! I baked my caneles in silicone...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

How did they turn out, Annie?  A friend of mine sent me a bunch of silicone molds from France.  Haven't used them yet.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

They turned out pretty ok actually. But there's a certain crunch you can get on the surface of a canele that's made with the real copper mold and beeswax that you just can't duplicate! For my purposes though, silicone was my solution to a production problem. I could crank more out faster with the silicone molds.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Annie, great site....you are so imaginative, skilled & talented! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the recipes and tips.  I have never heard of using beeswax before - I'm intrigued, I'm trying to figure what the advantage of it is.. is it that it is stiff at room temp?  Good to know that the molds must be cold too.

thanks

CDF


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I hear ya, Annie.  That's the same reason I had my friend pick up some silicone molds for me...only six copper molds was rather limiting.

Funny though.....trying to sell canneles in Canada was an interesting proposition.  Everyone thought that I burnt the ratsnot out of them because they were so dark.  I had to give out samples for weeks before people caught on....then they REALLY caught on and I was in big trouble due to the problem of only six molds!


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

I guess if you are in business silicon is the way to go.

Q: how do you clean the copper molds?  I've been scraping each rib out individually with a skewer stick - it takes forever!  Even when they unmold neatly there is still some flour dust that gets stuck in the ribs.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

If you use a combination of 50% beeswax and 50% butter, then the caneles should come out cleanly enough that you shouldn't even have to worry about cleaning the molds between batches.

*Chefelle:* I know what you mean about the burnt look being off-putting to customers! I had to sell my caneles the same way......extensive sampling!

*Titomike:* thanks for the compliments!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Actually the molds don't need to be cold, but it helps. The beeswax/butter combo sets up very quick, even at room temp. The purpose of the beeswax is to help the caneles come out cleanly and also adds to that certain texture that the outside of them have.

When I've used the silicone molds, the caneles actually came out great, and better yet, I didn't have to mess with the messy beeswax/butter stuff. The silicone molds require no greasing at all. And the caneles pop out like magic.


> Thanks for the recipes and tips. I have never heard of using beeswax before - I'm intrigued, I'm trying to figure what the advantage of it is.. is it that it is stiff at room temp? Good to know that the molds must be cold too.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I never used the beeswax. I just buttered the molds really, really well and they came out fine.

As for cleaning them, I don't think you're supposed to wash them at all.  I just use an old pastry brush to scrub out whatever sticks to the inside. 

Pierre Herme says to rub the inside of the mold with a soft white cloth while the mold is still warm.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chefelle,

Thank you *so* *much* for posting that recipe. I just logged on after being away and was so glad to see it. I plan on making it this week.

Again, thank you.....


----------



## marketdaycanele (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Guys I'm new and all but I wanted to share a few observations

From post #7 "Bake in a convection oven at 180-190 C (350 F) for approximately 50 minutes". (190 C= 174F)

Is that a typo? I haven't got his book but his recipe is discussed in the egullet forum. The information there differs from what you show.

I've not seen directions to cook canele at so low a temp. Doesn't Herme suggest 200c (392F) at 50 minutes for the very small 3.5 cm molds? Paula Wolfert suggests 375F convection for 75 minutes for the conventional size mold. Clotilde suggests 480F for the first 20 minutes then 375 F for 40 to 60 more at 375 to finish. Clotilde's technique, using 2 temps is similar to what you see in the video at Le canelé Ballardran website. It is the technique we employ at Market Day Canele in Philly. We sell about 1000 canele each weekend.

Two other points:

post #10. "But there's a certain crunch you can get on the surface of a canele that's made with the real copper mold and beeswax that you just can't duplicate!"

Not so..... We bake in both silicone and copper. While it is easier to achieve a proper crust with copper, silicone moulds do produce perfectly crispy results. Our customers cannot tell them apart.

post #7. "The canele does not keep and must be eaten the same day." Does Herme say that?

In Bordeaux canele are reheated and sold again the day after they are made and sometimes the day after that. While they are at their best in the first hours after baking they are perfectly delicious for 36-48 hours.

Also if your canele puff too much and threaten to topple you can simply remove them from the oven until they deflate. Keep your eye on them and get them back inside ASAP. Excessive puffing is usually the result of too low a starting temp or too old of a batter.



@ Chef Peon........Using the beeswax butter mix adds both flavor and texture even when using the silicone molds.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Thanks MarketDayCanele ....very helpful & a great looking product!

Well, I'm sold... popped on another tab and bought a silicone mould x10.

Fits the bill as a classy, 'point of difference' item to offer with coffee, hopefully as the kitchen's only responsibility to 'represent'..were usually pretty busy with the main menus so we buy-in a variety of muffins for FoH./img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif

The long-life batter is great and the 2 day window is more good news...this is what my previous Chef did as well.

The 2 temp cook makes sense to me with eggs as the raising agent (similar to choux paste) ...seems like more 'refined' technique.

While I'll bet the beeswax/butter was originally about greasing the copper moulds and possibly aided turn around but I hear the voice of experience saying its worth the effort.

Thanks everyone for the fun & efficient thread so far...


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

The only thing I changed from Herme's recipe was the conversion which I looked up.  180 degrees C is 356 degrees F.  190 is 374 degrees F.  I only posted the 350 degrees as I was rushed for time and I wanted to get a recipe up there...safer to post the lower temp than the higher one in most cases. 

Yes, Pierre Herme does say that the canneles are only good the day they are baked.  The exact wording in the books is "The fluted bun doesn't keep and must be eaten on the same day" (p. 240, in the "Hints" section).

You are correct in that Herme says that the 356-374 temp is 50 minutes is for the smaller cannele form.

I just looked up the discussion you mentioned on egullet...the poster says that she has not made canneles before but that she found the recipe in La Patisserie de Pierre Herme.  There are a few errors in La Patisserie....my copy came with a card inserted that noted all the changes.  The thread you referenced seems to be an older one (2003).  I didn't get my copy of La Patisserie until 2007.  Perhaps it was a reprint that had been amended?

I have never seen Clothilde's recipe but I will look at it based on your recommendation.

I am certainly not a cannele expert....I just have some experience successfully making and selling them and was pleased with the Herme recipe.  I am happy to learn from you as you obviously have been doing this for quite some time with great results. 

By the way--apparently the spelling is a hotly debated topic.  Not being French born...just trained....I deferred to Herme who spells it "cannele" with an accent over the last "e" which I am too computer inept to be able to figure out how to do!

Hope this info helps.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Just looked up the formula for chocolate canneles in Au Coeur des Saveurs and the formula looks essentially the same as Herme's (only bigger and with the addition of cocoa and some chocolate) but the temp he lists is 375 F.  He says 35-40 minutes is the bake time--there is no mention of mold size. 

So it sounds as though the 350 is on the low side as you suggest MarketDayCanele. Thanks for the info.

You've inspired me to bake some canneles today!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You have that book!? I'm jealous. I've been trying to find a copy for years! You wouldn't mind posting the chocolate canele recipe too, would you?


> Just looked up the formula for chocolate canneles in Au Coeur des Saveurs


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I know that the customers generally can't tell the difference between the silicone baked caneles vs. the copper baked caneles, but my discerning palate can tell, although I admit it's a tiny difference. Tiny enough in fact, that I say why mess with the beeswax/butter at all, when it's a mess you don't have to make! Work smarter, not harder I always say.....


> post #10. "But there's a certain crunch you can get on the surface of a canele that's made with the real copper mold and beeswax that you just can't duplicate!"
> 
> Not so..... We bake in both silicone and copper. While it is easier to achieve a proper crust with copper, silicone moulds do produce perfectly crispy results. Our customers cannot tell them apart.


----------



## marketdaycanele (Aug 6, 2010)

My conclusion is that canele  can be turned out perfectly in both copper and silicone. But that beeswax and butter is always essential to the composition.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Done some now and they came out great, no beeswax organised just yet, 260C 60min in an unforced Sunfire for the small moulds..._damn_!...my mould turned out to be for 8 _little_ ones.

Does anyone a have a link for a good deal on the bigger moulds?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.bakedeco.com/detail.asp?id=3506&keyword=cannele

Here's a link to the bigger canele molds..........


----------



## marketdaycanele (Aug 6, 2010)

Fantes In Philly sells the 8 cavity silicone a little less expensively.

In response to this post a person from Chow told me:"I bought mine from the Sarlat branch of Lemoine, and they cost 60 Euro (a bit less than $80) for a dozen of the 2-inch molds"< an excelllent deal.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, you guys!

Fantes won't ship outside the US but no problem with Bakedeco.com...

Just in case someone's in the neighbourhood...Sarlat-la-Caneda...

http://www.lemoine-canele.com/

http://www.infobel.com/en/france/LE...lat+La+Caneda/0553592077/businessdetails.aspx


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

On another note, I wrote a blog entry about caneles, and my use of a Nordicware baking pan to make rose shaped canele:

http://valanne.vox.com/library/post/cannele-si-vous-plait.html


----------



## chelbake (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes I do. You can't beat baking them in cooper moulds though. The non stick aluminium ones are good as well but I really don't like the flexi moulds. You don't really get the same caramelised crunch. 

I'll post the recipes tomorrow.


----------

